# pricing....



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am dong a wedding rehearsal dinner this august, about 25-30 people. Beef skewers and chicken skewers, four to five different salads , and a cheese dip tray. They are providing the space, and four to five grillls. I am looking at 25 dollars a head. Now, this is my second catering gig. The first one was my nieces wedding, I did 150 people for about 300 dollars. Granted, there was some free stuff thrown in, but, do you all think 25 dollars is too high, too low or what?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Definition of a good job is that your happy afterwards.

$25 x 30.....$750.

beef skewers, chicken skewers, several salads, cheese dip platter. sounds ok to me.....your not having to buy the propane, charcoal/wood....nor ice or beverages....this does not include the 3 staff you'll need $60-100pp for 4 hours minimum.....
does not include rentals nor paper products.....insurence.....rent of a commercial kitchen.....HEP A's, food handlers, and all the other permits involved......

Obviously $300 for 150 guests is not even on the radar.....that is family and sure better be very close family that you love a whole lot.

I've got two parties for 150 coming up....one is a wedding food/staff will run $10,000 that does not include booze, nor rentals.....

The other is a 10 year Woman's Gala.....$65pp includes 2 passed aps, a stationary ap table, buffet dinner with salmon and chicken mirabella, 3 sides, then 3 finger desserts. Red and White Rhone wines, sparkling water and tea.
again about $10,000 at the end of the day. 6 staff, basic rentals. But through the years I've bought equipment....thus the rentals fees come back to me on somethings.


----------



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Shroomgirl....ok, I understand what you are saying about pricing....but I cater in Arkansas. I am catering an event for 80 people and I am charging 1350.00.....now that includes pork loin, green beans, roasted potatos, salad, rolls and my staff......please help me to understand the pricing. This is an area that I need help in......would the pricing for an event like this be the same in all areas?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whatever the market bears.....Fayetteville is not Little Rock is not Jacksonville nor Benton......

Los Angeles is not Mayberry.

The definition of a good deal is that it's win-win.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

It can be very tough to figur these things out. Honestly this fourm is called "professional catering", however, it would appear to me that the majority of us here are doing this as a "side gig" and do not have the overhead, true business arangements and/of facilities to be full time in catering. therefore, it would appear to me, it is apples and oranges. In all truthfullness, at the end of the day it is what is in your pocket that matters (and the risk you take working under the radar). Obviously if you do not have much or any long term overhead (lease agreements, trucks, business loans, liquor licenses, insurance, etc) it is very easy to put in lower bids and pocket more "jack". 
What is your time and effort worth, why do you take a party on for a certan price (Publicity, future business, etc). Biding on any level is tough, but ultimatly you want, as shroomgirl said, a win-win.
Tom


----------

